# Claudio Arrau unreleased recordings



## Ewout (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have just become a memeber and would like to ask if there are people who could help me finding unreleased Arrau recordings. I have been collecting his recordings for over 20 years now and if anyone has any non commercial radio broadcast or audience recordings, or knows anyone who does, please contact me.
Thank you very much.
Ewout
( with thanks to Hilltroll!)


----------

